# plow wiring problem meyer?



## timberwolf3535 (Aug 30, 2010)

i have a 4 year old meyer st 7.5 mdll e-60 quick lift plow system i just picked up i wen to the guys house to get it and he still had everything hooked up to show me it worked it worked beautifully we took it all apart i brought it home i have a 2005 silverado 1500 he had a 2001 or 2002 silverado 1500 and when i put the wiring harness in and tryed to test the plow i got no power to pad or plow anything i check fuseable links and fuses are good only thing not hooked up is green wirer on day time runing light moduale and the derectional wires for the plow i just dont seem to understand why it has now power i figured at least the blade would work but nothing if anyone can help me out it would be awsome thanks a bunch


----------



## ajman21 (Oct 30, 2009)

id check for a solid connection power and ground and check everything with a multi-meter


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

is the blue wire in the cab hooked to power?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

no lead;1065964 said:


> is the blue wire in the cab hooked to power?


And if it is, is it keyed power and is the switch key on? Did you ground everything to the battery? If he did have a 2002 and you have a 2005 you will have to either swap some wires or purchase a new adapter.


----------



## timberwolf3535 (Aug 30, 2010)

solinod seems to have power going to it but meter says would go threw but isnt and blue wire is in empty fuse block area and didnt work tryed movein to others still no go and i tryed key on and off nither worked still stuck ill check the silnoid again and try moveing the blue wire to a diffrent spot any other suggestions let me know thanks everyone


----------



## ajman21 (Oct 30, 2009)

sounds like u just need to get power to ur controller. and is there a switch for the controller or some sequence of keys u need to hit to power it up? id go on meyer's web site and download the manual. wish i could help further but i have little experience with meyer controllers.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Do you have a test light?


----------



## timberwolf3535 (Aug 30, 2010)

yes have a test lite and i hope i dont gotta get a new adapter


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Do you have power to the control power wire the blue wire B&B talked about? go you have GOOD ground the battery is best. Is the controller turned on? Based on your distribution of the vehicles you need to either swap the hot and ground wired in the plug or buy a new adapter.


----------



## timberwolf3535 (Aug 30, 2010)

ok i will check the blue wire for power and i think everything but the solinid is grounded to batt. and what wire would i have to switch or adapter to buy? thank you


----------



## timberwolf3535 (Aug 30, 2010)

thanks everyone for all the help and suggestions it was blue power wire but now have a diffrent problem when i pluged my plow lights in and tested them out i can get plow lights to work but when go back to regular truck lights there stuck on high beams only even when is on low beam setting is it my light crossover modules? any help would be great thanks everyone for helping


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

timberwolf3535;1082864 said:


> now have a diffrent problem when i pluged my plow lights in and tested them out i can get plow lights to work but when go back to regular truck lights there stuck on high beams only even when is on low beam setting is it my light crossover modules? any help would be great thanks everyone for helping


You have the wrong headlight adapters. The '99-'02 generation truck the plow was removed from uses a different set than your 05. Get that straighted up and they'll work fine.


----------



## timberwolf3535 (Aug 30, 2010)

ok i did what b&b has said and now i got lights so go from high to low beam but only thing is my low beams dont come on when swicthed to low i am now guessing my control cross over modules are bad?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

No low's the plow....or the truck?....or either of them?

What was the p/n on the bag the headlamp adapters came in?


----------



## timberwolf3535 (Aug 30, 2010)

no lows on truck they do switch now though from high to lows just no light on lows p/n is 07104 i noticed the ****** i got the plow from had cut the white wire on the yellow plug in and spliced it into the old adapters i just took off almost to just by pass the module thats why i kinda think its bad?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

You have the correct adapters now. The tap into the white wires you found were likely done for the plow lamps to function as DRL's (as Meyer specifies) on the previous truck if we're talking about the same white wire and it was done on both sides, but that wouldn't prevent the low beams on the truck from working. 

It's possible you have two dead modules. Check both white wires on the harness in port "A" of the each module with a test light with the low beams on. Both whites should show power. If one does (which would be the input from the truck harness) and one doesn't (output to the trucks lows) then the modules aren't sending the current through..which means they're defective. 

This is assuming the lows work if you remove the adapters and plug the truck harness back into the truck lights. If they still don't work then the headlamp fuses are blown in the under hood fuse panel.


----------

